# Benjy-approved jokes



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

*Stubborn boxer tricks. *
(In all fairness to boxers, my Dad took his white boxer to special classes. You could put a potato chip in the boxer's mouth and she would not damage it until you released her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, too funny, I can totally relate. My dog is better trained than that now, but for a while I got busy and lazy and started slacking off on training. (Don't worry, I've since seen the error of my ways and took him back to classes, plus have been practicing a lot at home. Duh!) Anyway... when things started going south and I got frustrated, I would give the command, "BENJAMIN, IGNORE ME!" And he did! I felt so proud!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL, /Benji! Mine is trained to share breakfast with me. She gets an "A" on that trick! Also liked the post from Eileen and Benjamin!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Will I get in trouble if I post a dog that isn't a Havvie? Benjy :nono: This is so cute.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Kleenex shredder

http://buzz.bitecharge.com/play/guilty-dogs


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Bed hog!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

These are great! I especially like the kleenex video! That's a hoot! I can relate to that except it was toilet paper.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> These are great! I especially like the kleenex video! That's a hoot! I can relate to that except it was toilet paper.


Benjy has toilet paper on his Christmas list too!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

hee hee


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Benjy!!! arty: Hope you got lots of goodies! :biggrin1:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Happy birthday, Benjy!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh this snow picture is a hoot! I haven't experienced snow with Willow yet, but I can see how this can be a problem!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh this snow picture is a hoot! I haven't experienced snow with Willow yet, but I can see how this can be a problem!


Benjy turned one Sunday. He has never seen snow either. (that I am aware of) But it will be coming soon enough!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> Benjy turned one Sunday. He has never seen snow either. (that I am aware of) But it will be coming soon enough!


Happy belated birthday. Hope Benjy got lots of treats!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Happy belated birthday. Hope Benjy got lots of treats!


Benjy says Arf. That means thanks!

He got new new treats and lots of toys. He is an only child, so you know he has to be spoiled.

:cheer2:


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

kitten in a coin purse

https://www.facebook.com/InternetCats/videos/1174519429239854/?fref=nf


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That's pretty darn cute!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

a couple of ha ha's


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! All of these are so funny :laugh2: I love the one about walking the dog backwards as both my husband and I have commented that when Willow is curled up asleep, we have a hard time telling which end is which. And I love the one about hoarding. Soooo funny!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my gosh! All of these are so funny :laugh2: I love the one about walking the dog backwards as both my husband and I have commented that when Willow is curled up asleep, we have a hard time telling which end is which. And I love the one about hoarding. Soooo funny!


When Benjy is curled up, I don't know which end to pet. LOL


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok, here is a good doggy laugh:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG! That had me roaring! :laugh2:


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy says :grin2:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hahaha great


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I so enjoyed these! We all need a good laugh sometimes LOL keep them coming!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

No sassin' Momma allowed!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha,ha! Thanks for all the chuckles! Happy birthday Benjy!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

bath time


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, that's cute!


----------

